# Larry Ayuso



## badfish33 (Feb 27, 2003)

Larry Ayuso from the Puerto Rico national team signed today with the San Antonio Spurs to a 1 year deal. What do you think?

I'm from Puerto Rico and I can tell you this guy is very good and a great 3 point shooter. I think this signing will be great for your team.
Good Luck on your 2003-2004 season! I'm rooting for you to win the east again. I love TD and Parker and Ginobili's game and now with Ayuso this will be probably my second favorite team.

Magic fan here


----------



## badfish33 (Feb 27, 2003)

ehh I mean i'm rooting for you to win the WEST again....


----------



## NBA4life (Jul 29, 2002)

Yeah, I heard about this signing yesterday. I don't know anything about the guy though. He'll probably be a deep bench warmer.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i've never heard of him.... does ne one have a pix of him? or can tell me more about him... hopefullie he's reallie good


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.latinbasket.com/PURplayer.asp?PlayerID=5792


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

An undersized shooting guard, with a 3 point shot.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> An undersized shooting guard, with a 3 point shot.


He is a funny guy to watch. I like his style.


----------



## EddyCurry4MVP (Jun 1, 2003)

im puerto rican and you don't see many Puerto Ricans in the NBA. If I'm right there are only 2 in the League right now, Carlos Arroyo and this guy now, i hope he does good for the Spurs


----------



## badfish33 (Feb 27, 2003)

There's another one that will play in the nba this season.
Daniel Santiago for the Milwaukee Bucks


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He is a good shooter I remeber seeing him on USC he was my favorite player on the team


----------



## antonio (Sep 10, 2003)

I read somewhere and he was described as a poorman's AI
He can take it to the basket and has a great outside shot. Stepping in for Kerr is just about what he'll do. I'm from P.R. and yes, there's 3 NBA players signed this year.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He isn't Kerr he not that good of a shooter probably won't even make the team.


----------



## NBA4life (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> He isn't Kerr he not that good of a shooter probably won't even make the team.


Starbury03 was right. Ayuso got waived.

http://www.woai.com/spurs/story.aspx?content_id=EC98DEF7-5B13-4279-9E30-50B3A0D7F9A1


----------

